# sending SAT score reports



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone know how to send the SAT score reports to a Pakistani college? I am trying via collegeboard(dot)com but it is not working, no colleges appear in the country of Pakistan (not surprised). Is there any other method to send the scores then? Thank you, jazakallahu kheir.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

As far as i know your high school could send it to IBCC or the college you wants to go in close evlope with the transcript. Ask collegebord to send it to high school and high school will send it to there.


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

hEY Marmar 92
The uni you are trying to send the scores should have a code ...on the college board website when u select Pak, u also have to put the code then the uni will appear...so ask them if the uni have the code or ask them if u can send the scores to them by yourself (through UPS ...mail (envelope)).


----------

